# Microsoft Game Pass Savegames Frage ...



## VanHauten (17. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe aktuell einen dreimonatiges Probeabo vom Xbox Game Pass. Dort ist aktuell Tyranny enthalten.
Natürlich will ich das spiel jetzt gerne anfangen jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage was passiert wenn das spiel den Game Pass verlässt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spielstände zu kopieren und mit einer neuen Version weiterzuspielen?

Bei Spielen wie Metro oder Gears würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen doch bei Tyranny das mich scherlich mehr als 50 Stunden beschäftigt schon .

Denn im Xbox Store kostet Germany Gold knappe 50 € auf Steam kriegt man den Key bereits schon für 10€.

Sofern man also nicht den Spielstand mitnehmen kann müsste ich mir das Spiel anschließend für 50 € kaufen.


----------



## Stueppi (17. September 2019)

Ich würd einfach gucken wo das savegame gespeichert ist und kopieren. 
Wenn es mit der Steam Version nicht funktioniert kannst du das Spiel einfach zurück geben.


----------

